# J.R.R Tolkien - Master of the Rings



## Aglarthalion (Dec 26, 2003)

I just got J.R.R Tolkien - Master of the Rings, a CD and DVD set which has Rick Wakeman's music on the CD, and a documentary and interactive section on the DVD.

Rick Wakeman's music is simply superb. He captures the very essence of Tolkien's world like no other artist. The music exudes pure, epic fantasy, and is wonderfully performed with magnificent use of synthetiseing. There's 10 tracks, and each one will have you feeling as though you're there in Middle-earth.

The DVD is also really good. Tolkien himself is interviewed, as well as several Tolkien scholars, which makes for good viewing. And on top of that there's there's 50 pieces of artwork which you can view which are very interesting.

That all said, I urge you to go out and buy this collection. Wakeman's music is truly worth it, and the footage of Tolkien and the other parts of the DVD are too.

Aglarthalion


----------

